# UK Government on vaping and Covid-19



## DavyH (9/6/20)

Vaping with Vic drew my attention to this. An excerpt from the full release:


*“Vaping and COVID-19*
E-cigarettes (vapes) can be an effective aid to stopping smoking and staying smokefree. The evidence on the health risks of e-cigarettes is still developing. However, it is clear that vaping is far less harmful to the respiratory system than smoking. There is very little evidence on vaping and COVID-19 and it is unknown whether vaping makes you more susceptible to severe disease if you become infected. If it does, the risk is likely to be much less than if you smoke.

Vaping remains much less harmful than smoking for most people and it is very important that you avoid returning to smoking.

Vaping involves repetitive hand-to-face movements, which provide greater risk of a route of entry into the body for viruses. To reduce the risk of contact with COVID-19, you should:


wash your hands more frequently than usual, for 20 seconds, with soap and water (or use hand sanitiser if soap is not available)
clean your e-cigarette regularly
Public Health England (PHE) strongly advises against sharing any vaping devices.

PHE’s 2018 independent e-cigarette evidence review found that, to date, there have been no identified health risks of passive vaping to bystanders. There is currently no evidence that COVID-19 can be caught from passive exposure to e-cigarette vapour, but in the absence of evidence, we recommend that vapers avoid exhaling clouds of vapour in the presence of others.”

Anyone from VPASA on here?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Timwis (9/6/20)

DavyH said:


> Vaping with Vic drew my attention to this. An excerpt from the full release:
> 
> 
> *“Vaping and COVID-19*
> ...


Yeah, ever since the TPD regulations public Health England and therefore the UK Government who follow their advice have backed vaping as the best chance to quit smoking and have become very pro vaping. They come to that decision based on their own research or commissioned research with no hidden agenda and follow the evidence. While certain dangers can only be proofed or dis-proofed over time Public health England have been consistent that vaping is at least 95% safer than smoking with most of that 5% being the unknown. The world seem to follow the US in these kinds of matters that's the problem, the US would be the last Country i would follow personally, we have made that mistake many times but seem to be learning the lesson. The UK's position is based on evidence, the US will make evidence fit their agenda and money talks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DavyH (9/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, ever since the TPD regulations public Health England and therefore the UK Government who follow their advice have backed vaping as the best chance to quit smoking and have become very pro vaping. They come to that decision based on their own research or commissioned research with no hidden agenda and follow the evidence. While certain dangers can only be proofed or dis-proofed over time Public health England have been consistent that vaping is at least 95% safer than smoking with most of that 5% being the unknown. The world seem to follow the US in these kinds of matters that's the problem, the US would be the last Country i would follow personally, we have made that mistake many times but seem to be learning the lesson. The UK's position is based on evidence, the US will make evidence fit their agenda and money talks.



Does anyone here think our beloved aunty with the tea cozy on her head would pay any attention to a reputable body with real medical knowledge?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/20)

Thanks for sharing this @DavyH 

VPA has a subforum here but they aren’t active on the forum
It’s a great pity since they have exhibited at VapeCon for a few years in a row

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, ever since the TPD regulations public Health England and therefore the UK Government who follow their advice have backed vaping as the best chance to quit smoking and have become very pro vaping. They come to that decision based on their own research or commissioned research with no hidden agenda and follow the evidence. While certain dangers can only be proofed or dis-proofed over time Public health England have been consistent that vaping is at least 95% safer than smoking with most of that 5% being the unknown. The world seem to follow the US in these kinds of matters that's the problem, the US would be the last Country i would follow personally, we have made that mistake many times but seem to be learning the lesson. The UK's position is based on evidence, the US will make evidence fit their agenda and money talks.


Our minister apparently used scientific evidence that contradicts her ban in court

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (10/6/20)

Our minister does not have an illicit connection for vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (10/6/20)

Stranger said:


> Our minister does not have an illicit connection for vaping.



It's far too middle class for her.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

